# Logiciel de capture d'adresse email



## popo0209 (22 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Je cherche désespérement un logiciel de capture d'adresse email qui fonctionnerait sous os x... il y en a beaucoup qui existent pour PC mais je ne trouve rien pour Mac... j'ai bien peur qu'il n'en existe pas...:hein:
Quelqu'un a une idée sur la question ?
Merci



Moi, j'ai une idée : Parler de ça dans le bon forum. On déménage !


----------



## DeepDark (22 Mars 2009)

Capture d'adresse email...
Je vois pas.

Tu veux simplement les enregistrer?


----------



## popo0209 (22 Mars 2009)

Oui, mais c'est en vue d'une prospection par email donc il s'agit d'en avoir beaucoup... et à la mano, c'est long ! Donc il existe des logiciels qui capturent les adresses email sur les pages jaunes selon les critères de recherche et mettent tous ça bien au propre sur une base excel par exemple.
Ca serait bien d'en avoir un !
Mais j'ai bien peur que les éditeurs de ce type de logiciels aient oublié qu'il y a des mac, aussi...


----------



## popo0209 (22 Mars 2009)

Ah j'avais pas vu le mot de Pascal !!
Comment je fais pour "déménager" ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Peut-être ceci.


----------



## schwebb (22 Mars 2009)

popo0209 a dit:


> Ah j'avais pas vu le mot de Pascal !!
> Comment je fais pour "déménager" ?



*C'est lui* qui t'a déménagé...


----------



## popo0209 (22 Mars 2009)

Merci pour l'info Schwebb.... tant mieux si je n'ai pas à m'occuper du déménagement !

Et Corentin merci pour le lien.... suis allée voir, bon si je comprenais mieux l'anglais ça serait bien (et c'est là qu'on repère la personne très forte avec l'informatique !) parce que je ne saisis pas toute les fonctionnalités du logiciel... Je vais m'y pencher de plus près...

Encore merci !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Il est marqué que ça fait ce que tu demandes :rateau:.


----------

